

Want To Show Off Your Halloween Costume? Upload it To Costume DB - fvryan
http://tcrn.ch/sdSiqx 

======
tlrobinson
Here's mine: <http://costumedb.com/151>

It's Daft Punk in _Tron: Legacy_ , complete with electroluminescent tape and
light up helmet.

~~~
KennyCason
Dude your costume was awesome! thanks for uploading it!

------
cwe
why why why do they make it so hard for people to casually vote for this
stuff? I have to register first?

~~~
fvryan
great suggestion, we are working on that now. This was a weekend project for
fun so all the features aren't finished yet.

~~~
hugh3
Is there a "see top rated" button I don't see? Because that seems like the
most obvious first thing for most viewers to do.

~~~
KennyCason
i'm coding that as we speak! check back in 30 min! :D

~~~
hugh3
Now that's service! :)

~~~
fvryan
Top Costumes feature is now done! :D
<http://costumedb.com/costumes.php?m=top_costume>

------
imkevingao
damn wasn't this just on HN this morning?

now it's on Techcrunch? woahhhhhhh

GJ guys

~~~
hugh3
Isn't HN a bigger deal than Techcrunch by now?

